# AFAS Insurance Requirements



## chelle33 (May 3, 2013)

OMG, i am so tried of these insurance requirements with this company.Costing me more for insurance then any other national i'm with. Now they want 1,000,000.00 coverage on my commerical auto policy, insane


----------



## GPPNJ (Jan 15, 2015)

It is a bit RIDICULOUS!!!!!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

The pay increase offset the additional insurance requirements.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> The pay increase offset the additional insurance requirements.


LMAO...that was funny!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I have always run a 2M-4M Artisan Contractors policy and it makes everyone happy but SG and MCS and i don't care to work for either. I pay under 6K a year for 3 trucks, equipment and GL. If you are not running AT LEAST 1M in commercial auto your bankrupt with the right claim against you.......


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

you will make it up in volume....:whistling2:


----------



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

I love the "volume" line. 

"I know we pay you in peanuts but if you work hard and save them you might eventually make enough for a peanut butter sandwich."


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> you will make it up in volume....:whistling2:


You make more when the radio is turned up louder????


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

March 1st i am out of it!Too much with them


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> You make more when the radio is turned up louder????


FOR SURE! I always work harder when I'm getting Jiggy at the job site you should see my moves!:thumbup:


----------



## GPPNJ (Jan 15, 2015)

My Agent is having a hard time trying to figure out how to classify the work we do for Insurance purposes. (Property Maintenance, Property Manager, property destroyer)?

Any help?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

91585 class code


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Wannabe said:


> 91585 class code


http://www.answers.com/Q/What_is_class_code_91585_for_general_liability_insurance


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

GPPNJ said:


> My Agent is having a hard time trying to figure out how to classify the work we do for Insurance purposes. (Property Maintenance, Property Manager, property destroyer)?
> 
> Any help?




Jackass of all trades ?? :whistling2::whistling2:
WAIT that's just hubby


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> http://www.answers.com/Q/What_is_class_code_91585_for_general_liability_insurance



My kids tell me I need to quit looking things up in my manuals since the Internet is easier and faster.


----------

